# diy enclosure help



## SkitzChik (May 11, 2016)

Hello everyonr, i am julia! I am planning on buying a Woma python in the near future and am building the enclosure myself. I have a question, i have no been able to find the answer anywhere so i apologize. I have coated the vivarium already with a sealant when i realized that it has anti-fungal and anti-mold agents in it. I am wondering what makes these agents dangerous to the pythons, and if i was to cover it with another sealant without these agents would it be ok? or would the toxins still effect them? Could someone help with a good reptile friendly wood sealant/finish? As in brand name, where i can get it, how much i will need and how much it would cost.
Thank you everyone in advance
Xox julia


----------



## saximus (May 12, 2016)

I don't know about the anti fungal or mould things being a danger but most people here suggest pond sealer or epoxy. Both will make it liquid proof/resistant and are harmless once they've finished off gassing. I personally prefer pond sealer. The brand is called Crommelins and you can get it at Bunnings. There is a clear one if you want to preserve the wood grain but I like the black one because it has sand particles suspended in it which gives everything a cool texture. It does make it more difficult to clean though.


----------



## SkitzChik (May 12, 2016)

Thank you for the reply  
I've read in a lot of places the agents in antifungasides are toxic..
I never thought of pond sealer thank you! 

Sent from my LG-E450f using Tapatalk


----------



## SkitzChik (May 13, 2016)

Another question, my enclosure will be 120x60x60cm. How much of the pond sealer will I need and how many layers inside and out? I looked on the bunnings website and found the crommelins one (I think that's how it's spelt) but I didn't see info about how much coverage it does eg. 1L covers 2 square meters. I'm wanting to use the black not the clear also. Thanks in advance 

Sent from my LG-E450f using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (May 14, 2016)

SkitzChik said:


> Another question, my enclosure will be 120x60x60cm. How much of the pond sealer will I need and how many layers inside and out? I looked on the bunnings website and found the crommelins one (I think that's how it's spelt) but I didn't see info about how much coverage it does eg. 1L covers 2 square meters. I'm wanting to use the black not the clear also. Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my LG-E450f using Tapatalk



We purchased the same brand but in a big tub, I think it was a 4 ltr. I did two coats and it covered really well and hardly made a dent in the quantity. 

Just get the smallest tub and if you need more, buy more.


----------



## SkitzChik (May 14, 2016)

Stompsy said:


> We purchased the same brand but in a big tub, I think it was a 4 ltr. I did two coats and it covered really well and hardly made a dent in the quantity.
> 
> Just get the smallest tub and if you need more, buy more.


Thank you heaps! I'll see how I go with the 1L 

"What gunpowder did for war, the printing press has done for the mind." - Wendell Phillips


----------



## saximus (May 16, 2016)

You can get a rough estimate by working out the surface area. Assuming you aren't going to bother doing the roof:
1.2x0.6x2 + 0.6x0.6x2 = 2.16 m2

The the datasheets (here and here) say that the coverage is 6-10 m2/L for the clear and 1.5 m2/L for coloured. So about a litre of clear should be plenty or about two litres of coloured.


----------



## SkitzChik (May 16, 2016)

I'm gonna do the outside roof, just for aesthetic reasons. But I don't think I'll worry about the outside bottom. Just because it will be on a table. Thank you guys heaps! The closest bunnings shop is over an hour away so I wanted to make sure I had enough without wasting money

"What gunpowder did for war, the printing press has done for the mind." - Wendell Phillips


----------



## BennyElmore (Jul 27, 2016)

Great help.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jul 27, 2016)

Oldish thread, but I probably would have asked what the enclosure is made of (says wood, but not what sort of wood - ply, particleboard etc...) and what sort of sealant she has used. Without knowing these things, problems with adhesion in the medium to long term and solvent outgassing over a long period, especially when heated, could affect the inhabitant.

Jamie


----------

